# fat sap pear and osage



## davduckman2010 (Nov 13, 2014)

got these 3 logs from the guy that's giving me the osage trees they where in his fire wood stack. should these be completely sealed for drying . 2 good size pears and a base of a osage stump I cut these cookies off the ends to see whats up. im hearing they both check a lot?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 13, 2014)

i don't mind ya calling me fat but the sap part is a low blow!!!!

That pear is cool.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 13, 2014)

Both the pear and the hedge are very cool!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> got these 3 logs from the guy that's giving me the osage trees they where in his fire wood stack. should these be completely sealed for drying . 2 good size pears and a base of a osage stump I cut these cookies off the ends to see whats up. im hearing they both check a lot?



Dave it's so much fun to see the way you've become a woodaholic. Most of the members here are wood middlemen or lonely addicts or a mix of both and that's great I do that too sometimes to this day, but you are a hard core wood producer. That's how WB got started by a guy who did the same thing. Drop trees. Mill it. Process it. Sell it. Get tired of selling then trade for stuff you can't find locally. 

The Duck rocks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## DKMD (Nov 14, 2014)

Definitely seal the pear! I don't have as much experience with Osage. Nice find!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Dave it's so much fun to see the way you've become a woodaholic. Most of the members here are wood middlemen or lonely addicts or a mix of both and that's great I do that too sometimes to this day, but you are a hard core wood producer. That's how WB got started by a guy who did the same thing. Drop trees. Mill it. Process it. Sell it. Get tired of selling then trade for stuff you can't find locally.
> 
> The Duck rocks.


im a hunter weather feathers / fur / fish or wood fortunately the all reside in the same place. nothing greater feeling dragging some unfortunate dead animal out with one hand and a fat burl or a bunch of mushrooms in the other. life is good that's what makes the ol duck tick. its all about the hunt my freind

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 15, 2014)

The ole duck has a great collection of wood barter members finished projects that he has traded his fine wood for. It is very cool to see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

We have a small collection too, but something tells me Duck has ours tripled or quadrupled. I bet you dollars to doughnuts neither one of us could say one was more favored than any other. They are all treasures. 

When I get Miss Kev's house finally remodled for the last time (until the next time) I'm gonna build a corner cabinet to display them in. Each one will have a nameplate with the gifter/artisan and their city and state. I cannot wait to build it.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 15, 2014)

I just ordered one of boxes. His work is very special. It's a start on my collection. I have a pen from @davebug too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 15, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> I just ordered one of boxes. His work is very special. It's a start on my collection. I have a pen from @davebug too.




Thanks, Greg-The damn thing was supposed to be there today- I bet the weather is slowing them down.........


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

That's all? Not that "old" boxes are not cool as all get out and Dave's pens too, but you have only two works from members? I'm ashamed of myself. I'm going to fix that for sure. Do you like . . . . . pepper? My pepper mills are very hard to come by. All you have to do is say "I want one!"

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 15, 2014)

Wow - both of those are awesome, Duck! I'm a fan of both - but especially like the looks of that pear!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That's all? Not that "old" boxes are not cool as all get out and Dave's pens too, but you have only two works from members? I'm ashamed of myself. I'm going to fix that for sure. Do you like . . . . . pepper?


Wow, thank you Kevin, I would love to have something from you. A nice pepper mill would look very cool in my new house. But like I told Mike, I insist you sign it and date it. Very cool Kevin, very cool indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

You got it Greg.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------

